# Trivia 10/29



## luckytrim (Oct 29, 2019)

trivia 10/29
DID YOU KNOW...
New Jersey has the highest rate of autism in the United  States, with every 1
in 45 individuals being diagnosed and 1 in 28  boys.


1. Which of the World's Capital Cities was once named  Tenochtitlan ?
2. Before "Grease" became a motion picture, it was a highly  successful 
Broadway play. What year was it first performed?
  a. - 1971
  b. - 1975
  c. - 1979
  d. - 1983
(Bonus; What year was the movie released ?)
3. Who wrote 'The Aeneid'?
  a. - Homer
  b. - Virgil
  c. - Tolstoy
  d. - Sophocles
4. In which late 1990s Jim Carrey vehicle did Matthew  Broderick play the key 
supporting role?
5. What does BMX stand for ?
6. What was Michael Jordan's nickname during his Pro career  ?
7. Which toenails are most prone to ingrowing?
  a. - Hallux
  b. - Middle
  c. - Index
  d. - They are all equally susceptible
8. How many of the original seven Astronauts got to walk on  the Moon ?
  a. - 0
  b. - 1
  c. - 2
  d. - 3

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The African Gray Parrot is the most intelligent bird in the  world, with an
IQ equal to an 11-12  year-old human.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Mexico City
2. - a (1978)
3. - b
4. 'The Cable Guy'
5. Bicycle Moto Cross
6. Air Jordon and His Air-ness
7. - a
8. - b - Alan Shepard

CRAP !!
The African Gray Parrot is the most intelligent bird in the  world, with an
IQ equal to a 4  year-old human.
Their best-known party trick, talking of course, mimicking  human speech.
But it seems these parrots have other, less obvious  intelligence that can
rival 5 -year-old children. The African Grey are always  thinking and a study
has found that these creatures are capable of cool intelligent  reasoning to
the same level as a four-year-old child.
Tests also showed that an African grey was capable working out  the location
of hidden food by using the kind of deduction and elimination  skills
previously seen only in humans and apes. And as you probably  have herd, they
are exceptional talkers.


----------

